# Grandkids, who's kids?



## romfty (Jul 13, 2013)

Got a horrible feeling that I may be on my own here, but hey ho!...  I love my  grandkids  absolutely, but do I want to look after them whilst my kids go to work? no way..they brought them into the world and they  are responsible for them, of course I will baby sit  and do all the other grandad  functions.........but look after them fulltime    ...........whilst my kids work and go for lunch with mates, no way!! 

 I'm retired and love it................ do I want to delve into a nappy again, feed sloppy food to a monster who spits it back..........no!! done that, been there, thank you.

Help out,of course.............take over.............no way!!


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

No, you're not on your own, romfty.  We've already raised our own, and tho a lot of grandparents *are *raising their grandkids full-time, I know I no longer have the stamina, patience, or ability to do so, and my health isn't helping there.  My grandchildren aren't toddlers anymore, and we do watch them occasionally, they are welcome here anytime.

But as for little ones, can't do it anymore, and we recognize our limitations.  I honestly don't know how some grandparents do it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> No, you're not on your own, romfty.  We've already raised our own, and tho a lot of grandparents *are *raising their grandkids full-time, I know I no longer have the stamina, patience, or ability to do so, and my health isn't helping there.  My grandchildren aren't toddlers anymore, and we do watch them occasionally, they are welcome here anytime.
> 
> But as for little ones, can't do it anymore, and we recognize our limitations.  I honestly don't know how some grandparents do it.



I wholeheartedly agree there Anne.  We've done our time!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

I couldn't even do kids...let alone grandkids...!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

My mom refused to babysit my son.  She actually did not like children which explains my erratic behavior . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Never had children or grandchildren, but I agree, I would watch them for a night out, but wouldn't become a daycare service. :turnaround:  I think that if I had senior parents who already raised me, I wouldn't even want to impose too much on them with my kids.  They would deserved some "me time" in their golden years.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I couldn't even do kids...let alone grandkids...!



Are we related ??  :glee::glee::glee:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_My 2 daughters haven't had kids, eldest can't and the youngest is too busy for them, so no grandkids here either_


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2013)

My mum left her job to help me out when we had our first child. I returned to work when the baby was just 8 mths old because we needed to save money to pay off a block of land so that we would be then able to build a house. Meantime we all lived in one room in my inlaws house. Mum did this for nearly 4 years. Without her I reckon we would never have been able to afford a second child to complete the family.

When my first grand child was born I was only 44 yo and I was still working as a full time teacher. Another 5 arrived in the following 8 years. I have gone out of my way to help both of my children to raise my grand children by giving them my time and financial backing when they needed it. Now that they are all grown up, 26 yo down to 19, I am thrilled to see how they have turned out and I know that they regard me as an important person in their lives. I would not have it any other way.

No great grandchildren yet but I will not be baby sitting that generation.


----------



## Fern (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess if it was a matter of life and death I'd take them in, otherwise I'm more than content just being a Grannie.


----------



## GDAD (Jul 16, 2013)

My wife & I have our Grandchildren everyschool holidays, two sometimes three days a week.
That is besides them comming for sleep overs on the odd weekend. We also are out for meals
(11 of us as a family) at least once a month.
I think our grandchildren have prospered from the experience. All the ones at school are at
or near the top in there class. The two babies are doted on by there cousins, brothers & sisters.
I think children prosper when all the family sit down to a meal & talk about what kind of day 
you've had. The second time round is great... at least you an give them back!!!!


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 17, 2013)

My little granddaughter (4 months old) stays with me 2 days a week while her parents work. 
Childcare for an infant 5 days a week costs $980 per month & the kids are trying to save for a downpayment on a house.
As long as they show they're saving money, I'll continue on my end as I can't stand the thought of her in daycare all 5 days. 

I didn't have my kids until the house was built. Managed to turn a few good deals so there wasn't a morgage & I could stay home with them.  It's all different today.


----------



## TICA (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't have any grandchildren yet so don't know how I feel about it.  Certainly wouldn't mind the occasional sleep over, but don't think I could do 5 days a week either.  :dunno:


----------



## pchinvegas (Jul 18, 2013)

You are certainly not alone. I have, when I was younger taken care of my grandkids from time to time but at 65 and still working, I am thankful they are all over 12 and don't need  to be watched.


----------



## Mela (Jul 18, 2013)

When my grandchildren were quite young,  I would take care of them for a week or two at a time so that their parents could go on a holiday on their own.  The grandkids soon grew to an age when they wanted to go on the exciting holiday too - gran was too boring.  Now I see them several times a year - they are adults and come to visit,  when they want a place to crash for the night while they are on their own holidays.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2015)

I was a stay at home Mom when I was raising my children,but the world has changed a great deal since then. I took care of my first 2 grandson's everyday,then when they went to school I watched them after school and everyday during the summer. I have to admit I loved it. We did homework together,school projects etc. Now one is in College and one is in his last year of high school. I really miss those days. I have a 5 yr old granddaughter,but her Mom isn't working again until her daughter is in school full time. Fortunately she can afford to stay home during these early years,so I only babysit when needed.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't have grandchildren so the topic doesn't apply to me ..but I just wanted to say as this is an old thread...remembering all the names who used to post  here..and now most of them don't post on SF any more...I wonder if any of them still even read the forum. It would be nice to have them back again..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2015)

Our youngest granddaughter is 14 months old now. When my DIL went back to work when Des was 4 months old,she asked me to watch her. I said "Only until she`s mobile-then you`ll have to find somebody else." Well,it was only supposed to be part time,but very quickly DIL decided to go back to full time,which,of course,meant I now had Des full time. I hadn`t signed on for that-I was exhausted at the end of the week! But I did it,and don`t regret it,because we became very close,and still are. And I do still sit when her provider isn`t available,which is not too often. But if they have another one,I have already told them they will have to look elsewhere....


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 21, 2015)

My youngest grandchild is 3 and he wears me out just to stay overnight, lately I have asked one of the older grandchildren to stay and help with the little one.  I pay the older one for the help, it works out for all, don't think I could do it for a week though, even with help...lol


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

I no longer have the patience or energy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2015)

I used to take my 2 grandsons almost every weekend from the time they were born until the oldest at 15 didn't want to come all the time anymore and the youngest at 12 moved in with me! (parents divorced then, tough time)

About 5 years later, the oldest moved in with me too for awhile until he got a place but the youngest is still with me at age 22.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 21, 2015)

We had twin grandsons. When they were about three, our daughter in law offered to pay my wife 100. a week to watch them for several hours so she could work. My wife's response was " Are you kidding? I would pay _you_ 100. if you would let me watch them. She took on the job and then I lost _my_ job. My wife went to work and I took over the kids. The happiest year of my life! The three of us had a great time together. Running, jumping, laughing! No adults around to spoil the fun. Of course age makes a difference. I think I was about 60 at the time. I certainly couldn't do that now. One of the pluses for having your own kids at a young age. You get to roll around the floor with your grandkids. I feel sad for all those putting off having children until later on. Nature doesn't give a ---- about our plans.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2015)

I gladly babysat my granddaughter any chance I got.  I wouldn't have given up the opportunity to participate in her raising for all of Donald Trump's money.  She was a delight, thankfully.  Perhaps I wouldn't have been so eager if she was a "difficult" child.  I also took care of the boyfriend's grandbaby for 2-3 days a week for 8 months.  I loved it, but I'm also glad she's gone off to day care as I needed the rest.  I'll step in as needed for sick days when we get back but wouldn't be interested in being tied down to a regular schedule again.  Especially for free...
l
l


----------



## Linda (Aug 22, 2015)

I helped out with some of my grand kids when they were young but now, I wouldn't have the stamina to do it unless it were a desperate situation.  I love to have them visit me though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have grandchildren so the topic doesn't apply to me ..but I just wanted to say as this is an old thread...remembering all the names who used to post  here..and now most of them don't post on SF any more...I wonder if any of them still even read the forum. It would be nice to have them back again..



Send them a PM, the should get an e mail notification..



Linda said:


> I helped out with some of my grand kids when they were young but now, I wouldn't have the stamina to do it unless it were a desperate situation.  I love to have them visit me though.



  we have 13...Visits only!!! 2 are young (10 and 8) the rest are adults..


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 22, 2015)

Our grandchildren are young (2 and 4) and live overseas, which means we seldom get to see them in person.  This June we rented a house in St. Ives, England and invited my son and his family to join us for two weeks.  We got a real taste of how much work is involved in caring for two little bundles of energy.  Not sure I'd want to do it regularly, but once in a while would sure be fun.


----------



## venus (Sep 19, 2015)

Gosh yes I can't wait to do grandma duties. My first grandchild I wasn't allowed to get involved with.  Long story but I don't see her.  My son has had to take court action to get parental custody.  His new partner is totally different and wants our involvement.  So looking forward to meeting my grandson.  I am following his progress weekly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2015)

venus said:


> Gosh yes I can't wait to do grandma duties. My first grandchild I wasn't allowed to get involved with.  Long story but I don't see her.  My son has had to take court action to get parental custody.  His new partner is totally different and wants our involvement.  So looking forward to meeting my grandson.  I am following his progress weekly.



How nice for you Venus. I share your excitement, being a grandparent is great!


----------



## venus (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks Radish rose, I appreciate your comment


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm on call to watch my grandkids whenever their mom needs me. I love them and prefer taking care of them instead of strangers.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel like I should be doing more. But they live a few towns away. DIL is on leave and I have two big scary dogs...one with horrible prey drive. I'd love to babysit but then again my breast milk dried a decade ago...I try not to worry.


----------

